# Sound decoder pointers for proto 2000 gp38-2's?



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Like to do one but see a couple options

Milling of weight is a must?

Seen some use digitrax combo with sound bug

Sound bug any good?

If anyone has done one I wouldike to hear from ya and maybe see what you did 

Thanks art


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok how about size of speaker that is my biggest question,.??


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

What brand of decoder? If Soundtraxx you should contact them for a recommendation on a speaker and baffle. They've always been very good in their responses to me.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I was trying to get away from milling the weight..


----------

